# Barn fresh Phantom 4 sale $650.00 in Chicago



## woodly (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi there, this is a barn fresh 1954 phantom. It is missing the original front wheel, head lite, tail lite, and key. But everything else looks to be there.

$650.00


----------



## chitown (Nov 6, 2012)

Funny, that bike was recently at an estate sale in Chicago area... and it had the headlight housing at that time. I think it had a $900 price tag if I recall correctly. I'll see if I saved the auction listed pics with the light.


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2012)

*barn phantom*

wonder if it had a front brake wheel?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 6, 2012)

Regardless if it is the same bike or not, often we as collectors have to buy an entire bicycle for just a part.
Focus on what is there for the money.
Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 6, 2012)

*agree*



scrubbinrims said:


> Regardless if it is the same bike or not, often we as collectors have to buy an entire bicycle for just a part.
> Focus on what is there for the money.
> Chris




I have done that many times! Gotta do whatch gotta do.


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2012)

I could use the frame if parted.Is it yours woodly?Whats the contact info?


----------



## woodly (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Spoker!!! why don't you ask chitown he seems to know the bike ( I thought schwinn made more than one of these) I guess at $650.00 it's a good deal than?

Thanks scrubbinrims and rear facing drop outs for the input.

Not parting out that would be a shame.


----------



## woodly (Nov 9, 2012)

The bike can be shipped.


----------



## woodly (Nov 13, 2012)

bump it up.


----------



## isofast (Nov 14, 2012)

*Cash 4 your bike*

*I am in Chicago cash in hand where are you located roughly?
Ernie
*


woodly said:


> Hi there, this is a barn fresh 1954 phantom. It is missing the original front wheel, head lite, tail lite, and key. But everything else looks to be there.
> 
> $650.00 View attachment 72553View attachment 72554View attachment 72555View attachment 72556View attachment 72557


----------



## woodly (Nov 16, 2012)

SOLD!!!

Thanks Ernie.

Have fun with it.


----------

